# 1965 GTO after market sheet metal



## Scotty (Oct 21, 2010)

I am in the process of a frame off resto of a 1965 convertable GTO and the rear quarters need to be replaced. Can anyone make a reccomendation on which of the after market manufacturers are amking the best products?
This is my first time on this forum any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Scotty.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Call OPGI and ask them....most stuff comes from Goodmark, or Dynacorn....from what I HEAR....the Dynacorn stuff is better. eric


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

going to start the sheet meal work on my car soon and i was going to ask the same question. i need a new trunk floor and both lower quarters. ill find out what else it will need after it gets blasted, hopefully not to much more. thanks eric..:seeya:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem, Hi Bobby!


----------

